# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Novo Aqua JMM

## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Embora corra o risco de ser prematuro (ainda só assinei o contrato-promessa da casa nova...e podem roer a corda), vou começar postar aqui o projecto do meu novo aquário, para o irmos fazendo juntos, com os vossos prestimosos contributos. 
Embora já haja coisas definidas, que identificarei, outras ainda estão por definir.
Já fiz uns bonecos. Deram uma trabalheira tal (alguns de vocês já conhecem a minha inabilidade natural para o mundo da informática) que vale tudo... menos gozar com os bonecos.

Então, vamos a isto:

*Data prevista para a montagem:* Maio/Junho 2006
*Localização:* Lisboa. A fazer uma parede da sala (à face, só com uma frente). Vou sacrificar a despensa e fico com uma sala de máquinas de 4m2.
*Tipo:* Recife, maioritariamente de SPS´s, embora com moles e LPS´s do meu aqua actual

*Aquário:* - definido; era de um amigo
Medidas exteriores de (cms) 200x55Ax73L, em vidro de 12mm, com travas francesas e 3 travamentos centrais. Medidas úteis de 197,6x51,8x71,6 cms. Cerca de 725 litros. 
2 colunas secas triangulares aos cantos, cada uma com um outflow e um inflow

*Sump* - a ajustar
Medidas exteriores de 135x50x40, feita a partir de um antigo aquário meu. Vai incluir um *refúgio* (num canto) com aproximadamente 100 lts. Nota: não tenho possibilidade de fazer refúgio superior mas não estou muito preocupado com isso

*Substracto*
Refúgio: DSB: 12 a 15 cms
Aqua: SB: 3 a 5 cms

*Rocha Viva*
120 a 150 kgs
*Iluminação* - a definir
Opção A: 4x150 HQI + 4x80w/ou/54w T6 (2 de 6.500K e 2 actínicas) - total de 816 ou 920w;
Opção B: 2X150 HQI (cantos) + 4x80T5 + 4/ou/6x54w T5 (1/2 de 6.500k e 1/2 actínicas) - total de 836 ou 924w

*Circulação* - definida
Turbelle kit TS24: 2 x Turbelle 6100 (4 a 12.000 lts/h) ligadas a multicontrolador

*Retorno* .- a definir
Bomba exterior de 4 a 5.500 lts/h (a definir), ligada a SCWD

*Aquecimento/refrigeração*
Uns 3x300w / A/C na sala de máquinas

*Escumador* - a definir
Provável: Schuran Jetskim 200 - para aquas até 2.000 lts;
ou
H&S / Deltec ...

*Reactor de Kalk* - a definir
DISE (?)- do it ...somebody else, que eu não tenho jeito, em repositor automático de água de osmose com aprox. 100 lts.

*Reactor de Cálcio* - a definir
Provável: Schuran Jetstram 1


Bem, vamos aos bonecos:

Aqua+sump


Iluminação

ou


Circulação


Comentem à vontade e em força !

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Júlio
Acho um bom projecto mas em relação aos swd devias dividir as saídas pelo Aquario, e em relação há profundidade do Aquario será que não pode ser mais fundo dos 72 para o 80 ou 90??? :SbOk5:  
Acho que a iluminação optava pelas 4xHQI opção A, mas ai pode ser discutível, eu se calhar optava por uma bomba de retorno com mais potencia se calhar 6500l/h ou mais, pela seguinte razão punha o refugio elevado em relação ao Aquario e a bomba teria um baypass (penso ser assim que se escreve), e o refugio caia por gravidade para o Aquario, :Whistle:   :Whistle:   ok só li depois a tua falta de por o refúgio em cima, mas mesmo assim não consegues por uma prateleira na arrecadação??? Em relação ao Escumador, (ou Espumador), acho que se estás contente com o teu não mudava a marca pois já sabes que tens bons resultados com o H&S, para quê mudar??? (equipa ganhadora não se mexe,  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  ), por quê as traves francesas, fica difícil depois mexer no Aquario na minha opinião, pessoalmente não gosto.

Um abraço e força nisso

----------


## Rui A Passos

Olá Paulo,

De facto o aquário do joão poderia ser mais fundo, o problema é que ele já existe e portanto não pode ser alterado...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Paulo,

Quanto ao aquário, como diz o Rui - mais uma vez obrigado, amigo - ele já existe e tem essas medidas e travamentos. E a profundidade acho boa, até porque se fosse mais fundo, dificilmente eu me mexia na sala de máquinas. Se fizesse de novo, faria mais alto (tb com 70), apenas.

Iluminação: é opção *A* porque também é a minha preferida. Mas tenho que analisar consumos antes da decisão final.

Refúgio: A sala de máquinas não tem profundidade para o colocar ao lado, em nível superior ao aquário e não o posso colocar por cima. Ficará independente da sump, recebendo a água por gravidade do aquário, que é devolvida pela bomba de retorno.

Escumador: Não tenho nenhum H&S. Ai deve ter sido confusão (com o Júlio...)

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá 
Sem duvida que houve confusão,  :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :KnSourire28:  , peço desculpas.
De qualquer maneira sem duvida que H&S em relação preço qualidade eu tenho e estou muito mas muito satisfeito.
Um abraço

----------


## Carla Valentim

Parabéns João.
O teu projecto está muito bem pensado e estruturado.
Estou ansiosa por ver isso tomar forma, tem tudo para ser um aqua fantástico.

Cumps
Carla

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Belo projecto, quero ver as fotos logo João!!!!!!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Obrigado Carla e Rinaldo.
Fotografias ainda vai ser complicado. Só daqui a uns 2 meses, +/-

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Embora não haja grandes novidades, deixo aqui uma actualização. Correndo tudo como previsto, compro a casa ainda esta semana, as obras para instalar o aquário terminam a 13/4 e em Maio já estará a funcionar (1ª fase). No final de Junho receberá o espólio do meu aquário actual (2ª fase)

Já não falta tudo...

Após muita maturação e conversas, o set-up mais provável (...até ao dia...) do futuro aquário é o seguinte (como verão, tem algumas diferenças em relação ao post inicial, resultado dessas conversas e maturação)

Aquário: 
Medidas exteriores de (cms) 200x55Ax73L, em vidro de 12mm, com travas francesas e 3 travamentos centrais. Medidas úteis de 197,6x51,8x71,6 cms. Cerca de 725 litros. 
2 colunas secas triangulares aos cantos, em que serão usados 3 outflows e um inflow

Sump
Medidas exteriores de 135x50x40, feita a partir de um antigo aquário meu 

Substracto
Refúgio: DSB: 15 cms
Aqua: SB: 3 a 4 cms

Rocha Viva
perto de 200 kgs (+/- 50 do meu antigo aquário). Inclui, no conjunto, 30-40kgs de RM com 2 a 3 anos de aquário

Montagem com água natural

Iluminação
4x150 HQI + 3x80w T5 (1 de 6.500K e 2 actínicas) 

Circulação
Turbelle kit TS24: 2 x Turbelle 6100 (4 a 12.000 lts/h) ligadas em multicontrolador

Retorno
Bomba exterior de 6 a 9.000 lts/h 

Aquecimento/refrigeração
3x300w / A/C na sala de máquinas

Escumador
Schuran Jetskim 200

Reactor de Kalk
Deltec KM 500

Reactor de Cálcio
Schuran Jetstream 1

E agora os bonecos:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas joao
So pergunta
tubagem de retorno com as saidas vai ser em tubo de quanto?
abraços

----------


## João M Monteiro

Marcos,

Se não me engano, 
- 2 outflows de 1"1/4 e 1 de 1"3/4; 
- inflow de 1"3/4

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parabens no "upgrade" João  :KnTrinquer:  

O projecto esta muito bem desenhado, gosto da opcao que escolheste para luz e circulacao, a unica coisa que mudaria e a colocacao de RV, da maneira como esta desenhado posso ver possivel problema de acumulacao de detrito. Vais fazer "spraybar" por detras da rocha ?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá João.

Acho muito interessante e bem planeado o teu projecto, a unica coisa que alterava era o layout da RV, além de a achar em demasia, está muito encostada ao vidro e dessa forma irás ter alguns problemas de circulação e acumulação de detritos.

Caso pretendas manter o mesmo desenho sugiro o conselho do Roberto com a instalação de uma spraybar.

Força nisso e fica à espera de vê-lo a funcionar.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Esses desenhos estão muito apetitosos João, estou desejoso de ver fotos da montagem, fotos de qualquer coisa... fotos!!!

Tenho pena de não te ter conseguido convencer em relação à iluminação  :Frown: 

Abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bom dia a todos,

Roberto e Vitor, quanto à RV

A minha ideia é fazer um aquário de parede em que a mesma vai tapar cerca de 5cms de cada lado e em cima e 3 em baixo, para não se ver o vidro, isto é o fim do aquário. Nos vidros laterais vou ainda colar película reflectora, para dar mais noção de profundidade.
Ou seja, a minha ilusão é poder estar a olhar para o mar e não para um aquário...
Esta disposição da RV tem a ver com isso. Em algumas zonas estou a pensar ter rocha mesmo até à superfície. Com os tais 5 cms tapados no topo, dará (espero) a ideia de continuação.
Para não compactar demasiado e evitar o problema que identificam, fiz umas  umas estruturas de elevação em eggcrate e acrílico (assinaladas no desenho).
Ainda assim, se vir que fica demasiado compacto, colocarei umas bombas de circulação por trás da rocha. 
De qualquer maneira, é provável que o desenho aparente mais rocha do que o resultado final.

Ricardo,
Falei com o Rui Alves longamente sobre esta questão da iluminação e, especialmente, sobre a possibilidade dos 250w com os (excessivos) travamentos que o aquário tem (também assinalados no desenho). A opinião dele foi taxativa: é perigoso colocar HQI´s 250 sobre estes  travamentos, devido ao aquecimento que provocam ser muito superior aos de 150.
Assim, foi confirmada a minha ideia inicial.
Penso, no entanto que a luz será suficiente e, acima de tudo, melhor distribuída do que se optasse por 3x250. 
Continuo a achar que, muitas vezes, se abusa da quanrtidade de iluminação, o que nem sempre é benéfico (além de ser muito caro). Mas isto é só uma ideia.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João

Em minha opinião essa quantidade de saidas ligadas á SCWD não vão funcionar.

Observo muita perda de caudal numa SCWD. Se observeres a entrada e saida de uma SCWD, vais observar que dificilmente poderá aceitar um caudal superior a 2500L.

Parecem-me ser demasiadas saidas para uma saida inferior a 1/2" (de cada lado da SCWD)(vê bem a dimensão da saida de uma SCWD)


A minha sugestão iria mesmo para 2 bombas de retorno separadas, ou uma apenas potente, que não fosse ligada a SCWD.

Não é possivel teres pressão nessas saidas todas, ainda para mais ligadas a um SCWD.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, Júlio

A saída não vai estar ligada a nenhuma SCWD (conforme "bonecos" de ontem). Abandonei essa ideia há algum tempo, em boa parte, pela razão que apontas (caudal máximo de 2.500 lts/h).

Também por causa do caudal, haverá 3 outflows e apenas um inflow. 
O caudal bifurca à entrada do aquário e reparte-se por 8 saídas reguláveis com torneira.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Opss..então comentei o "desenho" errado  :HaEbouriffe:  




> O caudal bifurca à entrada do aquário e reparte-se por 8 saídas reguláveis com torneira


Qual vai ser a bomba que vais usar para isso, João ? e qual vai ser a dimensão de cada saida?

----------


## João M Monteiro

A bomba ainda não está totalmente definida. Só o caudal que será entre 6 e 9.000 lts/h.
Estou a considerar a Tunze de 8.300 (relação qualidade/preço), embora haja notícia de que é ruidosa. 
Vou começar com uma Pentair de 6.000 lts/h (emprestada) e depois vejo se o caudal e/ou a bomba serão para manter ou substituir.

Quanto às dimensões, se não me engano, 
- 2 outflows de 1"1/4 e 1 de 1"3/4; 
- inflow (retorno) de 1"3/4

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiro  :HaEbouriffe:  

As dimensões em polegadas são:

1/2"
3/8"
3/4"
1"
1x1/4"
1x1/2"
2"
2x1/2"
3"
4"

A dimensão 1x3/4" não existe  :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Então...é sinal que me enganei. :SbSourire2:  

Tenho a ideia (mas não a certeza, porque não tenhos as medidas aqui comigo) de serem os grandes de 43cms e os pequenos de 32. 
Mas não me recordo se são os furos ou os passa-muros. Depois confirmo

----------


## Julio Macieira

> de serem os grandes de 43cms


 :KnSourire28:   parece-me que te enganaste de novo. 

Milimetros. Se fossem centimetros ficavas sem espaço para o aquario  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

:KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   isso era tubagens para esgoto

----------


## João M Monteiro

Sim, Júlio, evidentemente.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Continuando tudo a correr com planeado, realizei a escritura da compra da casa na passada 6ª feira. 
As obras para a colocação do aquário (e instalação associada) decorrerão entre 3 e 13 de Abril.

A data da montagem aproxima-se! ! !  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Entretanto, deixo-vos umas fotografias do local...antes, para aguçar o apetite:

1ª - vista da sala de estar (ao fundo, a parede onde vai ficar o aquário);
2ª - pormenor dessa parte da sala (que terá dois cadeirões para maior comodidade na contemplação...)
3ª - sala de bastidores (actualmente conhecida por despensa). Ficará um pouco maior após deitar abaixo a parede (+15 cms +/-).

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tenho pena de ouvir isto Joao  :Icon Cry:  
Sera que tens notado diminuição de snails no aqua ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Tenho, mas especialmente de eremitas.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite João

Está excelente. Os Apogons são fantásticos. Peixes belissimos :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: . Muitos parabéns também pelo arrojo/desafio na escolha das espécies como o Chaetodontoplus duboulayi, um arrojo que como sabes tanto aprecio e valorizo :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Como esta o C. duboulayi João, continua a comer bem ? Como tem se portado com os invertebrados ? Tens dado comida com esponja tipo Formula I ? Ja achaste o Mantis ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá,

O Anjo anda a comer bem (comida variada) e, pelo menos que eu note (ao fim de semana), não se tem portado mal com os corais - reparei apenas num Capnela "mais em baixo" e desconfio que possa ser culpa dele, mas não o vi "em acção".

O mantis ainda deve por lá andar...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas tardes,

Hoje quando acordei deparei com a água do aquário completamente parada. Fui verificar e uma das "fases" do meu quadro de electricidade na coluna central tinha queimado. Chamei o piquete da EDP e o assunto já está resolvido, mas....

fiquei 7hrs seguidas sem luz no sector em que (também) está ligado o aquário, até acordar e me aperceber do que se tinha passado e, com ajuda de umas quantas extensões, ligar o "sistema vital" do aquário (bombas e termostatos) a uma tomada que funcionasse. E depois mais 1/2 enquanto reparavam o problema.

A temperatura chegou aos 20.5º !!! Tem subido cerca de 1º/h. e está, neste momento, nos 23.4º

As consequências deste problema só vou saber daqui a uns dias ou mesmo semanas, mas estou realmente chateado!

Mais ainda comigo mesmo, uma vez que, aqui há uns meses,  estive a "engendrar" um sistema de segurança com uma bateria de carro para prevenir um problema deste género e - por preguiça - acabei por não o finalizar e por em funcionamento.

Vamos ver se a preguiça não teve consequências graves...

Daqui a uma semana saberei mais e informarei

(CONTINUA...)

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas João,
Póde ser que tenhas sorte e a coisa não venha a ter repercussões de maior.
Se calhar a tua preocupação maior será o estado dos corais e eu diria que uma baixa de temperatura dessas póde ser muito mais prejudicial aos peixes,uma vez que póde provocar um abaixamento das defesas naturais e levar ao aparecimento de alguma infecção oportunista,mas oxalá tenha sido só o susto. :SbOk3:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Joao

Á umas 3 semanas sem crer liguei a tomada do termostato á tomada da HQI que só liga á noite. Ou seja fiquei mais de 12 horas sem qualquer tipo de aquecimento e a água quando dei pelo problema estava a 20º, é o problema de agora mal vêr o aquário.

No entanto não houve qualquer problema nem consequência, acho que os organismos que mantêmos são muito mais sensiveis a temperaturas altas que baixas.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tenho muita pena de ouvir isto João, espero que tudo esteja bem.
Eu concordo com o Gil e Luis que a reducao de temperatura nao costuma ser serio para os invertebrados, mas sim para os peixes. De que me lembro tens o habito de por de quarentena os peixes, sera que trataste com cobre ou hyposalinity como preventativa ?

----------


## João Castelo

João,

Há uma semana a srª que faz limpeza cá em casa desligou as fichas do equipamento da tomada .

Esteve também desligado durante muitas horas e quando cheguei a casa a temperatura estava a 21.0 %.

Não houve qualquer baixa.

Vais ver que tudo se vai safar.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> João,
> 
> Há uma semana a srª que faz limpeza cá em casa desligou as fichas do equipamento da tomada .
> 
> Esteve também desligado durante muitas horas e quando cheguei a casa a temperatura estava a 21.0 %.
> 
> Não houve qualquer baixa.
> 
> Vais ver que tudo se vai safar.
> ...


E a srª safou-se sem levar uma rabocáda?? :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

Espero que corra tudo bem. Pensa no seguinte... se tivesse sido durante a semana seria bem pior - vais ver que acabaste por ter alguma sorte e no fim tudo vai estar ok. Lembro-me há uns anos ter tido um problema semelhante (no aqua anterior) em que a temp baixou aos 19ºC. Não morreu nada!

Há uns anos também a bomba que alimentava o chiller (também no aqua anterior) parou e o aqua chegou aos 35ºC - aí morreu quase tudo!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá a todos e obrigado pela preocupação demonstrada. 

Ontem e hoje (antes de vir para o Algarve) estive em observações. Os peixes aparentam estar bem, mas ainda é cedo para saber.

O único efeito evidente (até agora) foi numa Pocillopora que tenho na parte superior do aquário, que branqueou nas pontas que ficaram "a seco". Parece que lhe fizeram um risco: "daqui para cima é branco". Mas em princípio recupera.

Agora ... é esperar. No próximo fim de semana já poderei fazer uma avaliação mais rigorosa.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas João,

Noticia triste, mas inevitavelmente por culpa nossa (ou perguiça!!).
Lembro-me de, nem á 15 dias, estar a falar com o Duarte Conceição sobre a possibilidade que todos nós temos de resolver esse tipo de problemas e não os resolvemos (eu estou incluido :yb665:  ) por pura perguiça!!!
Uma UPS deve rondar os 100euros, em que podemos ter uma bomba pequena (talvez de 1000lt = 10w) e um termostato (no meu nem precisa!!) e gastamos o que? 150 euros? O que é isso no meio de todo o investimento que temos nos nossos aquarios? 
O problema está no nosso pensamento que acaba por ser ridiculo, o por quê de tanto arriscarmos e pensarmos que só acontesse aos outros quando a solução está ao nosso alcance! Este tipo de problemas é, como já alguem dizia, jogar á roleta russa!! Ninguem está livre! 
Fica o concelho :SbOk5:  
Que corra tudo pelo melhor João :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## João M Monteiro

Tiago,

Fartei-me de ver UPS mas, para o meu sistema, ou são muito fracas e aguentam uns 20minutos ou "estupidamente" caras.

A solução que estive a analisar  - e à qual vou voltar em breve - , passa por uma bateria de camião, à qual fica ligada a bomba de retorno e um dos termostatos. Um sistema com um relé (ou relê, nunca sei como isto se escreve), assegurará a comutação de energia eléctrica para a da bateria, no caso de falha da primeira. 
De acordo com uns cálculos ainda "toscos" feitos na altura (não por mim, que não "pesco" nada de electricidade), asseguraria uma autonomia na casa das 24h. Com uma bateria de automóvel, a autonomia, se bem me lembro da informação que me deram, seria de cerca de 12h

----------


## Marco Madeira

João...
Quando souberes mais ou menos como é que isso funciona e os preços diz qualquer coisa. Cada vez mais esse assunto me preocupa e tenho estado sempre a adiar... que é como quem diz, penso sempre que não me vai acontecer a mim como diz o Tiago... mas um dia ainda me dou mal. 
Quando souberes apita ou dou ai um salto para ver isso...  :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ok, Marco
Quando isto estiver mais avançado, digo-te

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Actualizando o tópico.

Começo por algumas informações:

- do problema da falta de energia, apenas a pocillopora se ressentiu um pouco, na parte que ficou "a seco" durante as horas que estive sem energia. As pontas perderam completamente o tecido, mas está a recuperar;

- comecei a ter algas, crescentemente, sem razão lógica. Estive a rever o sistema e lembrei-me que as massas filtrantes da osmose estavam já bem velhinhas. O Eduardo Telles dos Santos (Redfish) emprestou-me um medidor de tds e cheguei a um resultado assustador: 88-89 ppm na água de osmose !! Igualzinho à da torneira, aqui de casa.
Estive a alimentar algas, não sei quanto tempo. Só me apeteceu partir para a auto-agressão !
Problema identificado, substitui os filtros da osmose e regressei a simpáticos valores de 0 a 4 ppm. Com as TPa´s semanais, a questão está a ir ao sítio..

- Entretanto, estava também com algumas cyanos, daquelas pretas, bem feias... As TPA também vão ajudando e estou tambem a aumentar a circulação, uma vez que, com o crescimento dos corais, noto que a inicial se mostra algo insuficiente.

Comecei por adicionar uma Tunze nanostream 6025 a "varrer" atrás da rocha e, posteriormente, colocarei mais uma nanostream 6045 ou 6055 a fazer uma diagonal, debaixo para cima (também escondida)

Aqui fica a que já está colocada:


e fiz um recorte nos painéis de fundo para acomodar o íman


Procedi também a umas alterações na colocação de alguns corais, tendo retirado umas rochas para "aliviar" e criando maior espaço entre uns que achavam demasiado próximos. 
Consegui baixar a montipora laranja do lado esquerdo, pois estava muito alta no aquário e, com o crescimento, ja não se via tão bem. Agora tem mais espaço e está mais destacada.

Enfim, chega de conversa e vamos ao resultado:

Geral


parciais, da esquerda para a direita






E agora, alguns detalhes.
Começo por umas fotografias que me dão sempre algum gozo: sequência de 2 fotog. do mesmo coral distanciadas no tempo, neste caso, com cerca de 6 meses de diferença

Seriatopora hystrix




Acropora (millepora ou prostrata) - que, curiosamente, só cresce de um lado




Montipora aequituberculata




Acropora formosa




Outras fotografias














E, por fim, experimentei tirar uma fotg. "top-down"













That´s all folks !

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

João muito boa a noticia de que nao houve muito problema por causa da falta de electricidade, ja ouviste das bombas the Ecotech vortech ? Estas tem uma bateria que com falta de energia dura 24 hrs.

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_...er.asp?CartId=

O aqua esta muito lindo, adoro as Milleporas e os peixes anjos so posso dizer "I'm green with envy"!  :tutasla:

----------


## João M Monteiro

OLá Roberto,

Já ouvi falar dessas bombas mas ainda não as vi à venda em Portugal.

De qualquer forma a que estou a pensar adicionar tem que ser completamente dirigível, para conseguir o ângulo certo (ficar fixa no vidro de trás, em baixo e a fazer uma diagonal de baixo para cima), também por isso estou a considerar outra nanostream

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Monteiro
SO uma pergunta o que tens dizer desse teu ouriço?

----------


## João M Monteiro

O diadema ?
Cresceu imenso. Passa o dia a comer alga e muita (no meio, o mais certo é ir também coralina).
Não chateia ninguém e, na minha opinião, faz um efeito espectacular no aquário.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

João ainda bem que correu tudo bem. O que me leva a pensar que a minha quebra de energia foi de duração muito maior.
"#$%$&%$#"$%&%/)(/&$#

Quanto às UPS não me parece que resolvam o problema quando surge uma situação destas. Acho mesmo que passa por intervenção humana e sem dúvida que será um sistema de aviso por SMS que vou instalar a muito breve prazo.

Já equacionaste isso? O Biotopus II parece muito bom mas o preço é proibitivo. A aquatrónica parece-me ser uma coisita mais acessível e com alguma estabilidade a julgar por a área que tem no ReefCentral.

Se eu não conseguir ir a casa, alguém haverá de lá passar.

Quando é que combinamos para te dar os DVD?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Joao
Por acaso estava a pensar por um ouriço destes ,assim ja nao tenho duvidas.
Entao Joao as lampadas sao boas,que opniao tens?

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Quanto às UPS não me parece que resolvam o problema quando surge uma situação destas. Acho mesmo que passa por intervenção humana e sem dúvida que será um sistema de aviso por SMS que vou instalar a muito breve prazo.
> 
> Já equacionaste isso? O Biotopus II parece muito bom mas o preço é proibitivo. A aquatrónica parece-me ser uma coisita mais acessível e com alguma estabilidade a julgar por a área que tem no ReefCentral.


Eu tenho o IKS Aquatronica, mas não o módulo SMS. Estou a pensar nisso, mas ainda não decidi.





> Quando é que combinamos para te dar os DVD?


Vamos ver se dá este fim de semana. Sabes que quando se está fora a semana toda, só sabemos os programas de fds...quando chegamos a casa à 6ª f à noite. 
Mas vou ver se arranjo um tempinho no próximo. Podias ir lá a casa e ver como vai o aquário.





> Por acaso estava a pensar por um ouriço destes ,assim ja nao tenho duvidas.
> Entao Joao as lampadas sao boas,que opniao tens?


Paulo, 
O ouriço é uma boa aposta, na minha opinião, se tiveres espaço para ele (e tu tens !) e se não se "entrar em paranóia" por ele comer alga coralina (que come). Eu não entro e embora goste do aspecto da alga coralina, não me importo de perder alguma, desde que marche também da outra..

Quanto às lâmpadas, só as vou colocar no próximo fim de semana. Depois haverá um período de ambientação à nova luz em que estarão mais altas, pelo que só daqui a umas 3 semanas-1mês poderei ver o aspecto final

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Parabens João!!
Gosto bastante da combinação de peixes que tens!
Tens um aquario muito bonito e o cheio de saude :SbOk:  

Atentamente,

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ainda falta um Tiago.
Mas estou a deixar o aquário "poisar" mais um bocadinho...
E falta também colocar o reactor de cálcio em funcionamento. Está para breve, mas 1º preciso de arranjar garrafa e manómetros

----------


## João M Monteiro

Tinha-me esquecido de colocar esta fotografia "top-down" que mostra o crescimento de uns frags colados na horizontal (aliás, abri um tópico para discutir esta questão: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7303)

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Deixo-vos aqui umas fotos que tirei no Domingo ao aquário do João Monteiro quando o visitei na companhia do Marco e do Adérito.
João é sempre um prazer visitar-te, e os meus parabéns mais uma vez por esse maravilhoso aquário.










































Abraço,
João

----------


## João Ribeiro

e mais algumas:





















5* Parabéns :SbOk:  

Abraço,
João

----------


## Paula Exposto

ES-PEC-TA-CU-LAR!!!!  :Palmas:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :yb677:  

As palavras faltam para descrever o aquário.
Nos posts mais antigos já achei o aquário fenomenal, mas chegando a estes últimos o adjectivo fenomenal não chega.

Ainda não percebo muito disto dos salgados mas é certamente um projecto muito bem conseguido e deve, concerteza, servir de referência para quem pretende seguir vôos mais altos (como eu espero um dia).

E não é só o aquário, mas a casa das máquinas parece estar um primor. Bem arrumada e com os "aquários" auxiliares à mão.

Os meus parabéns!!

----------


## Paula Exposto

Esqueci-me de mencionar as fotos do João Ribeiro - FANTÁSTICAS!
Parece que foi combinada uma sessão fotográfica com os peixes e corais e estes até posam para a objectiva.

Parabéns para as fotos também!  :Palmas:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :yb677:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Vitoria:  :Vitoria:  :Vitoria:  :Vitoria:  :Vitoria:  :Vitoria:  :Vitoria:  :Vitoria: 

Finalmente posso ver o aquário do companheiro João Monteiro sem sair de casa.

Esse aquário está fabuloso  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

lindo...lindo..lindo

Devo confessar que em minha opinião, o João Monteiro tem uma vantagem, em relação a muitos de nós.

É que ele só mexe no aquário ao fim de semana  :yb624: 


Isso dá-lhe tempo para planear ponderadamente ao longo de toda a semana, todas as medidas  a por em prática durante o fim de semana.
Outra coisa ainda. O facto de não estar em casa, impedem-no de ceder a tentação de colocar "mais umas famosas pinguinhas" que pingadas diariamente, vão trazer resultados deslumbrantes.   :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Parabéns "Joões"  :yb624: 

Quer pelo aquário, quer pelo fotografo  :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Obrigado a todos, mas o meu especial agradecimento ao João Ribeiro.

João, muito obrigado, mesmo. Não sabia que tinha um aquário tão bonito...
De facto, tens um dom especial para a fotografia. 
E gostei muito da vossa visita (tua, do Marco e do Adérito).





> Devo confessar que em minha opinião, o João Monteiro tem uma vantagem, em relação a muitos de nós.
> 
> É que ele só mexe no aquário ao fim de semana 
> 
> Isso dá-lhe tempo para planear ponderadamente ao longo de toda a semana, todas as medidas  a por em prática durante o fim de semana.
> Outra coisa ainda. O facto de não estar em casa, impedem-no de ceder a tentação de colocar "mais umas famosas pinguinhas" que pingadas diariamente, vão trazer resultados deslumbrantes.


Sabes, Júlio, isto de ser "aquariófilo domingueiro" terá algumas vantagens, mas tem muitos inconvenientes também. O maior dos quais de só ver os meus bichinhos de 6ª à noite a Domingo.
Mas outros evidentes. Por exemplo, estou com um probleminha de cyanos que, se pudesse acompanhar o aquário diariamente, já estaria resolvido. Assim, leva (muito) mais tempo.

Quanto às "pinguinhas", sabes que continuo sem estar convencido. De nenhuma delas.

Por isso, mantenho-me na minha: só kalk na água de reposição através do respectivo reactor e, num futuro próximo, a instalação do reactor de cálcio.
Por enquanto, vai dando.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Sem palavras :yb677:   :Olá:   :SbBravo:   :SbOk5:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muitos parabens João... O aquário está um espetáculo!! 
Quando lá fui da primeira vez eram apenas umas rochas e alguns plugs interessantes... neste momento está uma maravilha, cores fantásticas, crescimentos fantásticos e mesmo sem pingos ou reactor de calcio... (Juca, deixa lá o homem afastado do dark side  :Coradoeolhos:  ).
Um aquário de sucesso, bem simples com um landscape espetacular!  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> (Juca, deixa lá o homem afastado do dark side  ).


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Obg Marco  :SbOk:  

Reparei agora numa coisa curiosa através destas fotografias: o meu Premnas tem 3 "espigões" no lado direito e 2 no lado esquerdo.

Ora, o nome biaculeatus tem, precisamente, a ver com o facto de terem 2 espigões: um, que se nota menos, junto à boca e outro, maior, que chega à risca.

Pergunto a quem também tem Premnas: os vossos também são assim ?

Se for só o meu, passo a chamar-lhe _Premnas triaculeatus_  :SbSourire:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João, 

Impressionantes os crescimentos tendo em conta que não tens Reactor de Ca!!! A acro verde de pontas azuis está impresionante com todas as pontas lateriais a sair. A millepora verde não fica nada atrás e a pocillopora está com crescimentos de cair para o lado. É bom ver mudas a florescerem nos outros aquas!

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - J. Ribeiro... nem preciso dizer nada das fotos!!! :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

João,
Magnífico aquário, e tal como diz o Diogo, é impressionante os crescimentos!




> Olá João, 
> 
> Impressionantes os crescimentos tendo em conta que não tens Reactor de Ca!!! A acro verde de pontas azuis está impresionante com todas as pontas lateriais a sair. A millepora verde não fica nada atrás e a pocillopora está com crescimentos de cair para o lado. É bom ver mudas a florescerem nos outros aquas!


Diogo, sublinho por baixo!
Isto porque tenho todos os corais que referiste, "irmãos" dos do João, e posso comparar com os meus...não tem nada a ver!
Ainda vejo mais dois corais...a _A. gemmifera_...e salvo erro aquela _E. parancora_ que foi para o nano do algarve. será que estou certo?  :Admirado:  
De todos, aquele que me cresce bem é a acro verde de pontas azuis!

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Ainda vejo mais dois corais...a _A. gemmifera_...e salvo erro aquela _E. parancora_ que foi para o nano do algarve. será que estou certo?


São esses mesmos, Ricardo

Editei para colocar, por curiosidade, uma fotografia da Euphyllia em Outubro de 2005, no nano


e, já agora, uma do sarcophyton, de Setembro 2005, também quando estava no nano

----------


## João M Monteiro

Diogo, 

Estive a verificar a minha "stock list" e, incluindo uns que vieram como "mini-frags", tenho 8 SPS e 1 LPS vindos do teu aquário:

É obra !!

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Domingo passado foi a minha vez de ir ver o aquário do João.
Simplesmente espetacular.

O layout e o reflexo no fundo do aquário dão uma sensação de profundidade estupenda.

João. Obrigado. Belo serão.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Bessa

Pelas fotos aqui postadas ao vivo deve ser um show :tutasla:  
Parabéns João tens uns corais lindos :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Welington

esse teu projeto e 10 parabens

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Joao
Entao o teu topico nao tem mechido nao á novidades :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Jose Neves

sim umas novas fotos do aqua actualizadas matava a curiosidade a muita gente

----------


## João M Monteiro

Têm toda a razão...

Ultimamente tenho tido uma vida (muito) mais complicada e o aquário não tem estado no plano devido. Mas os corais têm vindo a crescer normalmente.

Estou com um problema de cyanos (das negras) que continua a resistir e se tem agravddo com a quebra de algumas rotinas de manutenção que tinha vindo a aplicar ao aquário. Vou ver se retomo as boas práticas para o tentar corrigir.

Proximamente vou fazer uma alteração, consistindo na reformulação total do lado direito do aquário (sai a rocha com xenia, por troca directa com rocha limpa) o que me permitirá ter mais espaço para os corais que lá tenho. 

Assim que isso estiver implementado - no presente mês, espero - colocarei aqui o resultado.

----------


## Marco Carvalho

João muitos Parabens está melhor que muitos locais do nosso Oceano. Umas corres e criscimento muito bom :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Não só tiro o chapéu  :Olá:  mas fico sem palavras para dizer mais........................ :yb677:   :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Este Domingo lá procedi à remodelação do lado direito do aquário, retirando toda a rocha que estava cheia de cheias e colocando rocha limpa. Na primeira parte da operação - de manhã -, tive a preciosa ajuda do César Pinto (com quem troquei a rocha) e durante a parte da tarde lá fui compondo o resto.

O objectivo não é colocar mais corais, mas sim dar mais espaço aos que lá tenho, ainda que não negue que pode entrar um ou outro (para já, pelo menos, a Echinopora do Gil Miguel).

O resultado final agradou-me, embora ainda precise de uns ajustes, que só vou poder fazer no próximo fim de semana. Não tirei fotografias, porque depois de umas horas a mexer no aquário, a água estava turva e os corais todos fechados.

Ao final do dia, veio a má surpresa: de repente, as Tunze pararam. O multicontrolador não dava qualquer sinal de vida..

Depois de alguns momentos bem chateado... liguei ao Diogo Lopes e ao João Ribeiro e, em conversa com este último, fazendo mais uma verificação ao equipamento, lá verifiquei que um dos transformadores fazia uma "barriga" assinalável... Morreu. Não percebo é a razão de isso ter afectado as duas bombas...

Enfim, era altura de regressar ao Algarve, pelo que coloquei 3 maxijets para remediar. Esta semana, o aquário está apenas com as referidas bombas +  2 nanostream (6025 e 6045), para além da red dragon 6,5 no retorno. Não é bom, especialmente a seguir a uma mudança de local de alguns corais. mas foi o que se pôde arranjar.

No próximo fim de semana vou tentar solucionar o problema e tirar umas fotografias que colocarei aqui na 2ª. feira seguinte.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,




> ... um dos transformadores fazia uma "barriga" assinalável... Morreu. Não percebo é a razão de isso ter afectado as duas bombas...


Desculpa-me mas ainda há algo que não bate certo! Como é que um transformador queimado pode afactar as duas bombas? Se desligaste (como me disseste) o multicontrolador e ainda assim nenhuma das bombas funcionava, das duas uma, ou tens os 2 transformadore pifados, ou não desligaste o multicontrolador! Agora 2 transformadores pifados ao mesmo tempo é algo de muito estranho, ainda mais nas Tunzes - tenho umas a funcionar há mais de 6 anos e nunca tive problemas!

Abraço e boa sorte,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pois, Diogo, também não percebi nada do que aconteceu.

Um dos transformadores fazia uma barriga assinalável, pelo que esse pifou mesmo. O outro não apresenta qualquer deformação.

O (mais) chato é que só vou poder ver o que se passa no Sábado. Até lá nada de concreto posso adiantar

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Que chatice João, experimentaste ligar uma das bombas directamente ao transformador não avariado (sem multicontrolador)?

Já vi um transformador destes avariado por ter apanhado uns salpicos. Evita colocá-los em zonas húmidas.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi joao
é provavel ter sido essa a causa ( salpicos) pois como andaste a mudar a rocha deve ter mulhado o transformador,eu vi um do lado em que estivemos a mexer,foi esse que queimou ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ricardo,

Experimentei todas as ligações possíveis. Nenhuma funcionou.
Não me parece que tenham sido salpicos.

César,
Depois dos "trabalhos", as bombas arrancaram bem e estiveram a funcionar durante algum tempo (não sei precisar quanto). Daí a um bocado, apercebi-me que a água estava muito parada e então vi que as duas bombas tinham parado.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas João,

As tuas Tunze eram as 6100 ou as 6000?

----------


## João M Monteiro

São (espero) as  6100

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Desculpa João, referia-me ao transformador (é que 6100 são todas!).
Como sabes ao João Ribeiro aconteceu o mesmo e o transformador era de uma 6000 (era dos mais pequenos).

----------


## João M Monteiro

Penso que o transformador era o adequado. Comprei tudo junto, com o multicontrolador.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Pois... é que até hoje só tinha visto isso nas 6000 (transformador pequeno). :Admirado:

----------


## João M Monteiro

não sei se este era "pequeno".. 3 dedos de altura e 4 de diâmetro, sensivelmente

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Confirmo-te isso assim que chegar a casa!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Quanto às Tunze... a coisa está complicada.
Estive a fazer testes com o João Ribeiro - que me tem dado uma excelente ajuda  :Pracima:  - no Sábado de manhã e, por alguma razão que desconheço, queimaram, de uma só vez, os 2 transformadores e os 2 controladores...

Assim, enquanto a coisa não se resolve, tenho o aqua cheio de bombinhas à vista e com uma circulação muito mais...moderada.

Entretanto tirei umas fotografias ao layout após mudanças. Como disse antes, o objectivo da mudança - para além de limpar uns kilos de xenias - foi criar espaço para os corais existentes e não arranjar espaço para novos (embora vá entrar mais um ou dois)
As fotografias estão entre o mau e o péssimo, mas deve dar para ter uma ideia:

Lado esquerdo 
 retirei uma rocha à esquerda do sarco, para ver se ele abre sem chatear a montipora. Abriu mais uma gruta



Centro
Desloquei uma acropora amarelada que estava atrás mais para a direita e recuei para esse lugar a pocillpora



Direita - lado mais intervencionado
Retirei (quase) toda a rocha que estava carregada de xenias e troquei por rocha limpa
Desloquei a "ilha" para a direita, junto ao vidro
Desci para o chão uma acropora (millepora ou prostrata, ainda estou na dúvida) que tinha crescido bastante e estava apertada e sem destaque "lá para trás "
No local que vagou, coloquei a acro amarelada que referi acima



Noutra prespectiva



A acro (agora) em destaque


E, por fim,  o aspecto geral

Antes


E agora

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Joao
Pessoalmente gostava mais do anterior :Admirado:  o desfiladeiro estava muito bom agora nao tem :Coradoeolhos: . para mim so falta uns zoanthes ou qq coisa do genero para tapar um pouco as pedras no xao que nao teem nada :SbOk:  .mas esta muito bom

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Estou com o Marcos gostava mais do "layout" anterior mas de qualquer modo o aquario esta lindo ! O Chaetodontoplus duboulayi continua a se portar bem ? Quanto as Tunze ja contataste o fabricante ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eu gosto mais do actual, embora goste muito mais da fotografia do anterior..

O fundamental era dar espaço a alguns corais que já não tinham e libertar o aquário da "opressão xenidae". Agora é só preciso algum tempo.

Na minha opinião, o aquário está um bocadinho desleixado, "por minha culpa, minha exclusiva culpa" (como diz o refrão). Excesso de matéria orgânica (= cyanos - pretas, no caso - e corais com menos cor). Mas agora espero poder dedicar-lhe um pouco mais de atenção, retomar as TPA semanais, etc.

Roberto, 
O anjo continua a portar-se bem. Gostou muito de uma Cladiella...demasiado, que consequentemente se ressentiu bastante. De resto, não chateia mais nenhum coral (admito que debique aqui e ali mas sem significado)

Quanto às bombas, o Sr Fernando Ribeiro (Seahorseshop) prontificou-se simpaticamente a ajudar a resolver o problema, pelo que espero um final feliz..e não muito demorado.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá João,

Que chatice isso das bombas, terá sido um pico de corrente?

Tenho cá por casa uma bomba de retorno Eheim (1260 - 2400 l/h) que te posso emprestar até resolveres o problema. Não é uma powerhead mas tem muita força e ajudará a aumentar a circulação. Se funcionar sem ponteira o fluxo de saída fica mais aberto.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Obrigado Ricardo.

O Rui Gaspar prontificou-se a emprestar-me uma OR 6500. Mas tive um fim de semana tão complicado que nem consegui combinar com ele.

Já pensei no pico de corrente, embora me pareça estranho que SÓ tivesse afectado estas Tunze. Por acaso, a 6045 também parou, mas depois de aberta e limpa tornou a arrancar sem problemas. É agora a bomba principal do aquário ! :yb665:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas João,

Realmente essas fotos não fazem justiça a esse magnifico layout!
Não se tem a minima noção de profundidade e destaque dessa millepora, é pena!
Já te tinha dito, é para mim um dos mais bonitos layouts que vi até hoje :yb677:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva João

Está realmente bem melhor. Mais aberto. logo, com mais espaço.

Como vou em breve mudar o meu aqua, vou ganhando ideias de novos Layouts. O teu agrada-me :Pracima:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Experiência em Tunze avariadas... :EEK!:  
Sempre por contacto da água, transformadores com "barriga",e controladores com salitre...
 Sinceramente penso que deveriam ter um sistema tipo fusivel para desligarem, e o transformador com melhor protecção,pois se estiver quente bastam salpicos para avariar!
Actualmente, fiz uns pequenos suportes ,coloquei-os por cima do Aqua.
Boa sorte

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Como já referi, tive vários problemas antes e durante as minhas férias: avaria das Tunze, com enorme quebra de circulação durante 1 mês; janela d fish-room aberta durante mais de 1 semana, com a temperatura a subir várias vezes até aos 30º; aumento da salinidade e quebra de kh por não me terem refeito água para alimentar o reactor de kalk, etc, etc, etc, 

Resultado: perdi um coral; tive que fragmentar 3 e vários outros ficaram pura e simplesmente...castanhos.

Mas os peixes estã óptimos e os corais têm crescido. E, há que olhar para a frente.Daqui a uns mesitos, tudo voltará ao normal.

Entretanto, fiz também uns rearranjos, porque já havia uns corais maiores a tocar-se e estou a retirar alguns moles e duros mais pequenos.

Fotografias -tremidas, para não variar - do estado actual.

Geral e parciais






Casos mais evidentes de "Browning"

Acropora formosa "verde" (topo) e Seriatopora hystrix (direita)


hystrix mais em detalhe


Acropora palifera um pouco maltratada, mas sem problema de maior


Outros, que estão bem e fotografias diversas

Pavona (em baixo, vê-se uma Acro millepora "rosa avermelhado...")


Acropora millepora


Acropora ainda por identificar (foi do João Ribeiro)


Zoanthus (que o Anjo não tem comido. Vamos ver se continua assim...)





Uns peixes


E uma coisinha nova...


A ver se na próxima semana tiro umas fotografias melhores. Hoje, confesso, que não estava com paciência para clicar muito. Foram as únicas que tirei e saíram assim, mas não quis deixar de actulizar o tópico, o que há muito já não fazia.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Pois é... pela tua descrição pensei que apesar de tudo o cenário fosse bem pior! Isso recupera num instante!

Tens aí uns crescimentos interessantes...!! :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas João,

Lamento todos esses problemas que tiveste recentemente, mas tenho a certeza que isso vai normalizar rapidamente.

Gosto mais do novo "layout", está muito bonito. :Pracima:  

Essa história de estar tudo castanho... Parece que me diz alguma coisa...
Quando será que os meu começam a ficar com uma corzinha mais bonita  :Admirado:  .

----------


## RicardoLuis

Já tenho lido alguns comentários do mesmo género, e vou ter que reafirmar... nenhuma foto conseguirá mostrar a beleza que é esse aquário quando visto pessoalmente... 

João, antes de mais nada, fiquei fã incondicionável da tua "banheira"  :yb677:  

O meu muito obrigado pelas explicações e pelos extras... o green star e o actinodiscu azul pequenino já estão colados a pedras  :yb663:    quanto à ricórdea que se separou, vou oferecer ao meu irmão para ele colocar no cubo dele e prendê-la onde ele quiser  :SbOk:  

se alguma vez precisares de alguma coisa, mesmo q seja só força bruta, dá uma apitadela.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Esta excelente Joao especialmente a Millepora verde e a ultima foto, sera Humilis ? O Sarcophyton esta precisando dum corte...lol
Podes tirar macro do Chaetodontoplus dubolayi ? Suspeito que tem continuado a se portar bem ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Roberto,

Está muito longe de estar excelente...mas agradeço as tuas palavras que vou considerar de incentivo.

A millepora verde está fantástica, de facto. Tem crescido bem, com uma abertura de pólipos impressionante (cabeluda, mesmo) e ganhou umas tonalidades de verde (não sei se se consegue ver na fotografia) muito curiosas: já não é só aquele verde fluorescente (claro), mas tem zonas mais escuras, mas com o mesmo brilho. Talvez se consiga captar numa fotografia tirada de cima. Depois tento.

A nova Acro pensei em humilis, gemmifera... mas não sei. Não sou grande coisa a identificar. Já agora, qual pensa que é aquela de pontas roxas ? (a que foi do João Ribeiro) Queres dar um palpite ?

Quanto ao sarco, pois é....um dia vai mesmo ter que ir ao corte. MAs custa-me um bocado porque gosto dele é assim. Também, quando cortar, deve dar uns 20-30 sarcozinhos.

Por fim, o C. duboulayi. Continua a portar-se bem, dentro do género. Isto é, por vezes dá uma trinca aqui ou ali, mas sem dramas. Estou agora com algum receio dos zoanthus mais pequenos que introduzi recentemente. Testei com os cor-se-rosa - que sã maiores - e correu bem. Vamos ver com estes

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Já agora, qual pensa que é aquela de pontas roxas ?


Parece-me ser A. tenuis.

----------


## João M Monteiro

És capaz de ter razão.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Podes tirar macro do Chaetodontoplus dubolayi ? Suspeito que tem continuado a se portar bem ?


Roberto,

Ontem, o bicho não parava quieto e estava numa de jogar às escondidas (e o fotógrafo é o que se sabe...) mas tirei estas




Tirei também estas duas, a partir das "traseiras" do aquário

A. millepora rosa


M. digitata (penso; inicialmente tive dúvidas se não era uma porites, ainda que numa cor muito pouco habitual nesse tipo de corais)

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas joão,

Parece-me uma montipora porites.........

Brian

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá João.

É uma Montipora Digitata sem duvida, quanto á cor é normal, pelo menos para os lados da Alemanha é comum  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Vasco,

O meu comentário da "cor pouco habitual" tinha a ver com a possibilidade de ser uma Porites (eventualmente cilindrica) que, habitualmente, são creme, amarelas ou castanhas

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Ou _Porites cylindrica_ ou _Montipora digitata_...tenho dúvidas! :Admirado:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pois...

Editei para acrescentar uns links que podem ajudar (ou não) à identificação

_Porites cylindrica_ . Há pouco, quanto às cores habituais, esqueci-me do verde. Curiosamente, num dos links infra, referem também o azul
http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...cylindrica.htm

http://www.corallibrary.info/showpho...to=195&cat=510

_Montipora digitata_
http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...itata%2002.htm

http://www.corallibrary.info/showphoto.php?photo=144

E, já agora, a _Montipora porites_ 
http://www.corallibrary.info/showpho...to=163&cat=503

http://www2.aims.gov.au/coralsearch/...0pages/734.htm

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Ontem, o bicho não parava quieto e estava numa de jogar às escondidas (e o fotógrafo é o que se sabe...) mas tirei estas


João obrigado pelo esforco, belo peixe e infelizmente incomum aqui pelo menos nas lojas que frequento e isto evidentemente e refletido no preço...lol

Quanto ao coral me parece que seja Porites cylindrica.

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos e em especial ao João!!!  :SbOk:  

Quero desde já agradecer ao João não só pela excelente muda que me ofereceu como pela hospitalidade, simpatia e paciência.  :yb677:   :Palmas:  

Durante a visita de hoje, fomos logo recebidos por uma simpatica cadelinha  :SbSourire19:  



E agora umas quantas fotos.























Continua............................  :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Contiuando.................... :SbPoiss:  

Uma das muitas Asterinas que passeavam pelo vidro com as luz ainda apagadas.

















E por fim uma geral.



Espero que o meu aquario venha a ser assim tão bonito um dia.

Obrigado mais uma vez João  :SbOk:   :Palmas:   :yb677:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Gostei muito da visita de todos. Foi especialmente agradável ver as famílias inteiras em torno do hobby (os "viciados", as respectivas mulheres e filhos). Dá gosto quando é assim.

Vasco,
Bela reportagem. As fotografias estão excelentes, como de costume e, no caso, bem melhores que o modelo.

Como referi anteriormente, este aquário sofreu alguns problemas durante as minhas férias e está bem longe do seu melhor. Vai precisar de algum tempo para recuperar. 
Mas é importante o registo fotográfico, por duas razões: porque não se deve mostrar apenas as coisas no seu melhor e, especialmente, para poder comparar com novas fotografias daqui a uns meses.

Ficas já "contratado", Vasco !

ps.:  parece que tu e a Neuza vão lá voltar para a semana... http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....7413#post87413  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Gostei muito da visita de todos. Foi especialmente agradável ver as famílias inteiras em torno do hobby (os "viciados", as respectivas mulheres e filhos). Dá gosto quando é assim.
> 
> Vasco,
> Bela reportagem. As fotografias estão excelentes, como de costume e, no caso, bem melhores que o modelo.
> 
> Como referi anteriormente, este aquário sofreu alguns problemas durante as minhas férias e está bem longe do seu melhor. Vai precisar de algum tempo para recuperar. 
> Mas é importante o registo fotográfico, por duas razões: porque não se deve mostrar apenas as coisas no seu melhor e, especialmente, para poder comparar com novas fotografias daqui a uns meses.
> 
> Ficas já "contratado", Vasco !
> ...


Olá João e obrigado pelas palavras.  :SbOk:  

Quanto ao ir ai tirar fotos é quando quiseres.

Ps: Quando a Neuza mete algo na cabeça ninguem lhe muda as ideias. :yb624:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Estou realmente triste.

Cheguei a Lisboa todo entusiasmado por começar as férias e soube que o C. duboulayi, o meu Anjo, o ex-libris do meu aquário, tinha saltado do aquário a noite passada e estava no chão esta manhã.

O aquário é travado a toda a volta, tem ainda mais 3 travas centrais e as luzes perto da água. Nem sequer é fácil passar.

Era o peixe dominante do aquário, pelo que não consigo encontrar razão para o sucedido. Assustou-se com alguma coisa durante a noite ? Passou-se ? Enfim, pouco importa agora

Fez exactamente esta semana 1 ano que chegou a Portugal.

É a vida...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva João
Isto ultimamente tem sido complicado, para uns de uma maneira, para outros de outra, mas temos aprendido. Eu perdi muitos corais com a vaga de calor e obras cá por casa, tudo aberto, calor, confusão..., mas pelo menos agora vou poder re-construir de modo mais coerente com a tipologia de disposição do sistema que tenho, os peixes, etc...melhorar/acrescentar algum equipamento, fazer correcções, tudo isso sem esquecer que pretendo mudar de casa, o que não vai ser tão cedo, mas não devo esquecer que será, assim procurarei ter menos corais mas mais compatíveis entre si, mais bem distribuidos e já tenho um aquário panorâmico pronto para ser preparado para quando for necessário ser levado para o novo local, preparado, estabilizado e acolher o que for necessário no outro local...já não é a primeira vez que faço isso e desta vez será com mais tempo e mais conhecimento/experiência. 
O Carlos Mota já sabemos mas aprendemos todos e agora o teu C. duboulay... ficam-nos as bonitas imagens e a experiência que nos transmitiste sobre esta espécie tão bonita e interessante, seguramente evoluimos com isso e assim ganhamos mais conhecimento. Oxalá queiras e decidas voltar a ter outro que agora será mantido com mais saber, certeza, mais conhecimento. Animo :Pracima: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Minhas condolençias João, era um belo peixe  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Realmente isto hoje é dia não! :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá

Após as agruras do verão, o aquário lá vai recuperando, devagar, devagarinho. O facto de apenas ter atenção semanal, também não ajuda muito.
De qualquer forma, os corais estão crescidos, alguns estão a recuperar a cor, deixando o castanho ...

- castanho ? eu disse castanho ?? disparate ! toda a gente sabe que não há corais castanhos !!! há avermelhados, laranja tijolo escuro, de-pontas-qualquer-coisa, cor de nogueira, cor de couro, etc, etc, castanhos é que nunca !!  :yb624:   :yb624:  - 

continuando....a halimeda abunda; algumas cyanos negras ainda resistem.

Mas, com muita calma, tudo há-de ir ao sítio.

Tirei umas fotografias este fim de semana, que deixo aqui para verem o estado da coisa.

Geral e parciais, da esquerda para a direita





Alguns peixes e corais























E a minha Cyprea, num momento em que se dignou aparecer a horas decentes: com e sem flash (fotografias rodadas a 90º)



That´s all, folks !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

Parece-me tudo com muito melhor aspecto! 

Apenas te deixo uma advertência - não sei se te lembras mas em tempos também eu tive muita halimeda no meu aqua. Depois começou a falar-se que esta poderia ser responsável pelo branqueamento de SPS´s...! Na altura optei por retirá-la!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Diogo,

Acredita que, a cada 6ª f. à noite quando chego a Lisboa, lembro-me desse artigo...
Mas é uma batalha ingrata. Semana sim, semana não, retiro 1 saco de halimeda. Mas as raízes ficam e o esforço é inglório.

Tenho que atacar a causa, e é o que vou tentando fazer. Mas, repito, com 1 inervenção por semana, é complicado.

----------


## RicardoLuis

João, sabes q sou fã do teu pedaço e Oceano, e estou muito contente por ver que as cores estão a voltar :SbOk:  

Já agora... parece que o Six Line do meu irmão exterminou as planárias todas e já coloquei no meu aquário a pedra das Ricordeas, Xénias brancas e acabei de descobrir que também lá tem uns Star Polips... (mas por enquanto não me parecem lá muito greens).

Entretanto tenho lá umas capnellas a ver se se agarram, e este fim de semana ofereceram-me dois frags de Pocillopora :Coradoeolhos:   parece que está tudo a andar bem. O meu Muito Obrigado a ti pela força e pela tua paciência no dia que fui lá a tua casa.

Já não falta muito para pensar em colocar os palhacitos...  :SbSourire:  

Abraço,
Ricardo Luís

----------


## João M Monteiro

Long time no see (sea)....

No último mês submeti o aquário a uma dieta: reduzi as HQI para 4h diárias e passei a alimentar os peixes dia sim, dia não.

O objectivo era acabar com a cyano e as algas que me começavam a "aborrecer".
Ainda que em quantidades controláveis (com excepção das halimeda), detectei uns 7 ou 8 tipos de macro-alga diferentes no aquário

A situação hoje está bastante melhor e a dieta tem corrido bem (tão bem que qualquer dia arranjo uma para mim também  :yb665:  )

Os corais não se ressentiram da diminuição de luz e reagiram muito bem à diminuição de carga orgânica. Têm crescido (como poderão ver) e os peixes também estão bem

Algumas fotografias, começando pelas gerais e passando alguns corais

































Entretanto, daqui a um par de meses regresso a Lisboa e passo a poder cuidar mais do aquário, deixando de ser, como fui nestes últimos anos, apenas um "aquariofilista domingueiro".

Espero não estragar tudo...

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva João :Olá:  
Tens um belo reef :Pracima:  
Quanto às ciano, também eu as tenho (agora em menor quantidade), punham-me tolo :JmdALEnvers:  , fiz algumas alterações à qualidade da água e a coisa melhorou, e sabes que mais, se não forem demais já nem ligo :SbSourire2:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas João,

Está realmente muito bom :Pracima:  . Quando estive em tua casa, dois meses atrás, com as luzes apagadas, não deu para ver a beleza real do aquário.

Com estas fotos já posso ver melhor e ao vivo deve estar um espectáculo!!

----------


## Carlos Amorim

está muito bom mesmo, 

fica bem :SbOk:

----------


## RicardoLuis

Se és um aquariofilista domingueiro e tens o aquário assim nesse estado, não quero nem pensar o abuso que vai ser quando estiveres diariamente com o aquário "à mão de semear"  :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Obrigado a todos

Sabes, Ricardo, dizem as más-línguas (Júlio Macieira..) que o aquário está a dar-se bem porque eu estou longe e sem possibilidades de lhe mexer - excepto ao fim de semana.
Quando voltar, vou começar a "intervir" mais e ...estrago tudo  :yb624:   :yb624:  

De facto, às vezes isso é verdade. Quando mais mexemos, mais estragamos.

Mas vou tentar resistir à tentação. Vou montar - finalmente - o reactor de cálcio (que nunca cheguei a montar) e, espero, pouco mais

----------


## RicardoLuis

eh eh eh 

Então isso só o tempo o dirá!  :Coradoeolhos:  

Olha, duas rodactis (a que estava separada da rocha que entretanto já se dividiu e separou) assim como metade dos GSP, em principio daqui a 2 semanas vão para o Algarve... Lembras-te de ter-te falado do projecto do meu irmão? Está quase a abrir, e ele entretanto vai mudar o cubo dele lá pra baixo e em principio vai montar mais um salgado lá em casa... de 120cm de frente... depois digo-te onde é para lá dares um salto... aquilo está quase quase a abrir... :SbSourire2:

----------

